# Can Verizon track me? Tethering



## Thorn11166 (Jul 8, 2011)

Can Verizon track if you use the built in tethering on Gummy? Or would it be better to use Wireless Tether for Root?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

yes they're watching you right now as we speak.

but in all seriousness I've done massive tethering both ways you mentioned and haven't had any charges or anything like that


----------



## Thorn11166 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have also just started wondering, been netflixing it up on friends xbox

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

Thorn11166 said:


> I have also just started wondering, been netflixing it up on friends xbox
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


FWIW I've streamed tons of megavideo to my laptop via wifi tether in the past and never had issues.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Guys wearing black wire frame glasses and a verizon jumpsuit are probably planning a raid right now on the OP's home


----------



## razortaz18 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thorn11166 said:


> Can Verizon track if you use the built in tethering on Gummy? Or would it be better to use Wireless Tether for Root?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What is this built in tethering on Gummy you speak of?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

razortaz18 said:


> What is this built in tethering on Gummy you speak of?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The same one that's in most roms. Go to settings and hit more.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

tether over 250GB in a month and nothing has happened to me.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

drozek said:


> tether over 250GB in a month and nothing has happened to me.


That's so unnecessary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

drozek said:


> tether over 250GB in a month and nothing has happened to me.


Sigh, give 'em an inch...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

lrs421 said:


> Sigh, give 'em an inch...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I agree. I mean, I'm all for having unlimited internet and being able to tether for free, but really? These are the reasons the want us to pay for these things.


----------



## joelugog (Aug 28, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> I agree. I mean, I'm all for having unlimited internet and being able to tether for free, but really? These are the reasons the want us to pay for these things.


U know bro u tether all u want! Verizon is still gonna find a greedy way to make money. So don't worry about what people say man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

This thread is getting out of control fast. I believe the OP has an answer or two. Thread closed.


----------

